# What is the Windows XP equivalent to Carbon Copy Cloner?



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

...if such a thing exists.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

If by "equivalent" you mean free, I know of none.
But if you mean cloning ability, there are several..
DriveClone
TrueImage

and several others if one pokes around in Google.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

jamesB said:


> But if you mean cloning ability, there are several..


Any considered the de facto standard or stand-out favourite (cost is not an issue)?


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

I can only speak for myself, I own and have used both of the above, but always seem to come back to "DriveClone".
Along with making complete cloned backups, both total and incremental, it has a "snapshot" backup system.
This can be set up on a timed schedule of your choice, and when needed you can go back in time to restore your system.
You can also mount the snapshots to select individual files to restore.
Works much like Time Machine, but without the classy interface.

Download and try the demo, nothing to lose.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I guess I wasn't being specific about my need before. What I was really looking for was a way of cloning the Boot Camp partition on my Mac and it seems I've found it, Winclone. Anybody use it? Can you post a short review?


----------



## Jay_Zizzle (Dec 18, 2008)

I've used Winclone to clone my Boot Camp partition when I was upgrading the hard drive in my Macbook. It worked perfectly. No Complaints at all. 

The only issue I had at first, was that I wanted to clone my boot camp partition to a drive that was NTFS formatted, but Winclone wouldn't do that. The external drive had to be formatted to HFS+, so I used a different drive that I had, which was formatted to HFS+.

But overall, the cloning, and the restoring of the clone worked flawlessly.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Same here... I backed up, and restored an XP Boot Camp volume using Winclone, with no problems. It's not exactly speedy, but it works.


----------

